# Roady XT car radio add on question



## plantsower (Dec 8, 2013)

I recently bought another RoadyXT radio. It works great in the house. In the car, not so much.

I am getting a high pitched ringing and static sounds when I use it while the car is running. It comes in clear when I just have it in the on position without the motor running. My husband says that proves it's not the car radio nor the XM radio that are at fault. He said it means that my alternator and/or wire plugs are getting old and are less insulated and are bleeding into the speakers.

If that's true, is there some type of filter I can add to make this stop? I really don't want to change the alternator or plug wires because of this unless they go out.

I find with my newer car radio with the auxiliary input, I can no longer use my Roady like I normally did by tuning the car radio and the XM radio to the same FM frequency. I'm not sure why that is. It gives me the option, but it doesn't work. I don't have that option in the house because of the FCC ruling that changed the frequency so that I can't use one radio to work throughout all the radios in the house like I used to. I can buy an FM transmitter to do this, so this seems kind of silly. Anyway, so, I bought an aux cable. I tried that cable in the house and it works fine. So, it's not the cable, either.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------

